# What is the deal with alesa rims?



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

Anyone used alesa rims? Any feedback good or bad? I was going to lace em to a set of NOS bullseye hubs for a bmx cruiser and want to know if they're any good. I also have a pair of araya's in case they suck. I just like the alesas as they are a bit narrower.


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

I know Alesa is connected to Weinmann. I have seen a lot of Alesa rims on older Schwinn mountain bikes. Are these rims plain single-wall alloy or are they actually kind of nice looking?


----------

